# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  HIT Technique

## skendry

I read on the internet somewhere of this technique called HIT. Which stands for hypnagogic imagery Technique. It's basically saying that you constantly switch your attention so that you are not thinking about anything for a few seconds. And after a while of doing this, you will start to see hypnagogic imagery. But what does it mean by Constantly switch your attention so that you dont think about anything. Because this is apparently what is happening right before you got to sleep, so how do you constantly switch attention?

----------


## Seeker

This is the same technique used to clear your mind for meditation and biofeedback and also to shut down your inner dialog.

Try this:

Sit in a nice quiet room in a comfortable chair.  The room should be warm and as quiet and free from any distractions as possible.
Try your best not to think of anything, as soon as you find you are thinking about something, put it out of your mind and try not to think of it.
You will find that your mind will constantly be switching between different thoughts.
After doing this exercise a few times, you are then ready to try it when you wake up late in the night.

Good luck!

----------


## J.D.

^^ That's an excellent method, exactly what I've been looking for!  I'll be practising this!

----------

